# Improvements on nano snail tank



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

I currently have a small bowl with lots of ramshorn and bladder snails. I am thinking about improving their home. Today, I started a new 3/4G tank with sand, laterite and crushed coral for substrate. Are these snails okay with sands? I'm thinking of getting some MTS too. Thanks!


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Ramshorn don't mind either way. MTS snails are a burrowing snail so sand would be best.


----------

